# Suche gutes Standmikrofon



## Nylandor (17. September 2014)

Hallo Community,

Ich suche ein gutes Standmikrofon im Preispool ~ 50Euro .... Da ich schon viele Probleme hatte mit Mikrofonen an Headsets hatte, habe ich mich dazu entschieden ein Standmikrofon zu kaufen. Da ich mich nicht sooo gut mit Pc`s und allem drum rum auskenne, suche ich eins, welches sich einfach einstellen lässt. Deswegen vielleicht noch dazu schreiben, wie man es einstellt :o  Ich Brauche es um im Teamspeak und Skype mit Freunden abzuhängen... bitte das beachten 

Vielen Dank


----------



## Steveline (17. September 2014)

http://www.thomann.de/de/samson_meteor.htm

Oder das Tbone SC 440 USB, sind beides gute Mikrofone.


----------



## jamie (17. September 2014)

Jap, das t-Bone ist recht gut. Ist sogar 'ne Spinne dabei.
the t.bone SC 440 USB
Dazu dann vllt. noch sowas hier: 
Millenium DS-10 Dreibein Tisch-Mikrofonstativ


----------



## Nylandor (18. September 2014)

the t.bone SC 440 USB ist leider nicht kompatibel mit Windows 8. Ich habe leider Windows 8... Also würde ich mir den Samson Meteor kaufen... 

Vielen Dank


----------



## TheJumper0 (18. September 2014)

Das SC 440 läuft bei mir unter Windows 8.1 Problemlos.


----------



## Jeanboy (19. September 2014)

Dafür brauchst du gar keine 50-60 Euro, da reichen eig:

Wintech Standmikrofon MC-10, schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Speedlink Capo Desktop und Hand Mikrofon: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Oder qualitativ mehr als ausreichend: Samson Go Mic Clip-On USB Mikrofon f1/4r Laptop Computer: Amazon.de: Musikinstrumente


Mehr als das Samson Go Mic würde ich nicht kaufen.


----------



## Nylandor (19. September 2014)

Ja das stimmt ... so ein mikrofon 50-60Euro braucht man vielleicht fürs Singen oder ähnliches. Ich werde mir erstmal das Wintech Standmikrofon kaufen und wenn ich damit nicht zufrieden bin, kaufe ich mir das Samson go Mic ... Vielen Dank Leute


----------



## Jeanboy (19. September 2014)

Nylandor schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt ... so ein mikrofon 50-60Euro braucht man vielleicht fürs Singen oder ähnliches. Ich werde mir erstmal das Wintech Standmikrofon kaufen und wenn ich damit nicht zufrieden bin, kaufe ich mir das Samson go Mic ... Vielen Dank Leute


 
Fürs Singen wäre es zu schlecht.

Solltest du Letsplays o.Ä. auf Youtube machen, dann sind sie perfekt,
aber für Skype und Teamspeak reichen 10-20 Euro locker für 'n Mikrofon


----------

